# Crab food...



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

ok as i posted before i have some crabs...that like to eat fish...the lady at the fish store told me that i can buy feeder fish for them...but i dont want a buch of them swimming around it takes away from my other fish and takes their food and all that, plus i think crabs are scavengers right...so wouldnt they eat dead things to if thats the case would it be ok to put like 1 dead fish in every so often and hide it for them to eat. Hes about 2 inches and growing so hes prolly looking at my other fish by now to catch some...any information would be much appreiciated...thank you.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

what kind of crabs are they? I have had red claw crabs but they never could catch fish. they eat leftover food that sinks to the bottom and i would feed them some sinking shrimp pellets every now and then.


----------



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

im not exactly sure...but i mean hes pretty good size and i can catch him every so often climbing plants and waving his big claw at fish and my lil one will eat off the bottom but the big one seems to be to big for that or something idk..


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

is he kinda brownand blackish with one big claw or red with two big claws?


----------



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

hes got one big claw and kinda brownish


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

that's a Fiddler crab: may or may not need a basking place, brackish water, eats anything on bottom of tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

fiddler crabs are usually caught in the act when they are doing what they are supposed to be doing... unless you saw him grab a fish with his claws that was perfectly healthy, he was just doing his job and cleaning up a fish that wasn't doing so hot.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

agreed! i don't know much about fiddler crabs but my red claw crabs would never catch a healthy fish!


----------



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

wow...so they like catch sick ones thats pretty cool

thanks for the help guys ill look into it..


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Shrimp pellets


----------

